# Misty, Charlie and Oliver's Crawl Space



## HoneyPot (Jul 25, 2006)

So I had another blog called Misty and Cookie's Crawl Space, but since technically Cookie is no longer my bunny, and I have added Charlie to the mix, I thought I would start a new thread.

Cookie is the original bunny (and the original bunny love of my life). While I lived at my parent's house, he was pretty much my bunny, but I knew they would not let me take him with me when I moved out - they loved him to death too and technically he did belong to my sister.

Here is a recent pic of the Cookster







I still see him a couple times a week and he is always very excited when I am in the house - follows me around and won't let me leave his sight.

While I was still living there, I got the urge to go to the Humane Society one day. I saw a dutch mix on the Humane Society website that was the cutest thing - so I decided togo get him.

Neil (my fiance) and I went to the shelter that night, and while looking at the little dutch baby (who was very cute), another little baby bunny came up to her cage bars and yanked on my sleeve. She was also very cute - and very fiesty - doing bunny 500s in her cage and giving me bunny licks through the cage bars.

So although I wanted the dutch at first, I could not resist the little girlbunny they had named "Tiger". So Neil and I took her home.







Cookie LOVED her. She was in quarantine for 2 weeks - to ensure she had no illnesses that Cookie could catch. Cookie did his best to find her - and he did a couple times. 

About a week in, Cookie found his way down the hall, past the laundry room, up the stairs, and into the bathroom to find Misty in her cage. I caught them sitting nose to nose, Cookie grooming her through the cage bars.






About the same time I adopted Misty, Neil and I also took possession of a house we had bought earlier in the year. A month after getting Misty, we moved into our new place.

Right away Misty took possession of the entire house.

She has her own room





She has half a NIC cage... there was no reason to finish it since I have never been able tofind a lock or a latch or door that she could not open. She's been as escape artist since she was a baby - could climb and jump out of the X-pen at 3 months old. Even today the only way I trust that she will not be able to escape whatever she is in is to close the door to the room she is in.






Her favorite spot in her room is sitting in her window sill checking out the activity happening on the street - or just taking a nap. She waits for us to get home in her window. When she hears the door open, she jumps down and waits at her door for us to come say hi.












When she's not sitting in the window, she searches the house for anice patch of sunlight to take a nap. 






Misty has free run of the entire house when we are home. When we are not home - she stays in her room. We were renovating our house for a few months, and I didn'ttrust her enough to leave her out because I know she is thinking up mischeif to try when we're not around... I still don't trust her not to think of things I have not been able to anticipate...







I call her Princess Misty because she is spoiled rotten. She gets her own way with anything she wants to do - and is pretty much the boss around the house. 

Her favorite thing to do it tear up cardboard - any piece of cardboard in the house is fair game and she does a good job of it. She loves LOVES boxes. As I write this she is sitting IN this box tearing a front door.






This is her box castle - I threw it out a few days ago, I don't think she's too happy with me. I wanted my dining room back...






She's my little Princess








So Misty is happy and all is well, but we feel so guilty when we leave the house in the morning and when we go out all day on the weekends. Neil decided we needed a friend for Misty. So we decided to go to a Rabbit Show and meet some breeders.

One Holland breeder I was in contact with had a baby that would be ready to go at the show, so she brought him along to show me and see if I wanted him.

Neil and I walked into the show and saw him across the room - we took one look at the baby and fell instantly in love.






So we adopted him from the breeder and took him home. We named him Charlie - after Charles Lindbergh because he had such crazy long airplane ears.

Instant chaos started. Misty could smell him in the house - he was in quarantine for 2 weeks. Misty become very very needy. Would not stop jumping all over me wanting cuddles. I loved it, but it changed really fast. I made the mistake of letting Misty see me holding Charlie.

She went nuts. I'm talking PSYCHO. She was attacking me like I was her worst enemy. Biting, clawing, jumping, hissing. I have never seen her like that in all the time we've had her. I was genuinly afraid of her. She gave Neil a good gash on his hand. 

We changed clothes between petting Charlie and seeing Misty - it didn't help. She KNEW we were petting another bunny, and we needed to be punished. It got so bad that I could not be in the same room with her. If I was sitting on the sofa, she would run at me from across the room and jump at my face, claws ready for scratching and teeth bared. 

She was so stressed out over him being in the house that Neil and I - on day 2 of having Charlie - made a tough decision. We had to take him back to the breeder. The whole point of getting Charlie was to make Misty happy. She was so good with Cookie, I just could not believe she was so agressive.

The breeder had someone else interested in him but we had to take him back to her that day.... so we did.

We second guessed returning him the entire way and almost turned back when we got to her house, but we kept thinking of Misty and we were afraid she would never go back to her super affectionate self. It was hardest on me because Misty and I are bonded and it upset me so much to see her like that.

When we returned home, I kept thinking that I should have just gave it more time. Neil and I were just not emotionally prepared for Misty's reaction. I put Chalie's toys in Misty's room, I put his litter in her room and forced her to smell his scent to see what she would do.

Over the course of the next 2 days, she got a little calmer and mostly returned to normal. Neil and I still could not get Charlie out of our minds and we regretted taking him back every day.

So 4 days later I called the breeder and asked if she still had Charlie.

SHE DID! She was going to take him to the new people that morning, but it was raining and she felt lazy, so she still had him.

I told her to keep him, I was coming to get him. So another long drive out to see the breeder, Neil and I got Charlie back, and a huge weight was lifted off my heart.







Misty hated him and hated having him in the house, but I was the boss, and I was going to make it work - and I prepared myself better emotionally for them never getting along.

Charlie was the sweetest bun. Very shy when we first got him, but very quickly figured out that petting was where it was at, and was soon begging for cuddles.






Charlie has gotten so much bigger since we got him - he is already almost the same weight as Misty. Every day I look at him and he's bigger than the day before.

For a long time, it was hard with Misty. At first, I still could not be in the same room with her, but I worked with her every day to re-establish our bond. I spent a lot of time with her, kept a happy face when she would bite the hell out of my hand. I suffered quite a bit of agression, but once she figured out that Charlie wasn't leaving, she calmed down.

Once we let Charlie in the same room with Misty (him in the cage and her with free run), she spent the whole time attacking the cage bars. There was pure agression - she could not stand having him around. 

We set up the X-Pen around Charlie's NIC cage, so that she could not reach him through the bars and we left him in the Living Room - part of Misty's territory. She would try to get to him through the bars, but because she could not, eventually, after fighting with it for a while, she would get bored and go do her own thing. 






We left that setup for a month or so. Every day she got bored trying to attack him a little faster until eventually she just came down, gave him a dirty look and went to tear up a box in the dining room.

Then we went to the vet because Charlie had worms in his poo!! They both got put in separate carriers, face to face in the back seat. When we got to the vet, they sat in the waiting room face to face in their carriers. They both got their checkups - Charlie had pinworms and Coccidia, so both he and Misty are currently on meds. I can't think of how we came down with either seeing that he never leaves the living room - and Misty has never been sick...

Either way, I got them home from the vet and Misty went over and flopped beside Charlie's cage. FLOPPED! This had never happened before.






I tentitively took the X-Pen away from around Charlie's NIC cage and lo and behold... Misty went over to Charlie and put her head down on the floor for Charlie to groom her.






So as it stands, I am waiting patiently to get Charlie neuterd so that I can takethe next step in bonding and hopefully get Charlie out of the middle of my living room and up into Misty's room with her. Both he and Misty have been getting along better. She does not groom him ever, but she does ask him to groom her every time she sees him. He pulls her fur and is getting a bit nippy now that he is in his teenage years.

So - that's our story for now! 













_______________________
:bunnydance:Misty
:brown-bunnyCharlie 

and me (Nadia the slave).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Nadia, I so enjoyed reading the story again. They are both so cute. I can hardly wait to see pictures of them cuddling together.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 25, 2006)

Aww i love the pics and the story. Can't wait for more!opcorn2


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 25, 2006)

Aaahhh, so nice catching up on the news and seeing photos again. I am glad you still get to see Cookie - he obviously enjoys your visits. Hopefully once Charlie is neutered, bonding will go even better 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh I am in love! I also have a harlequin Holland Lop but it's a doe. Your little one is so adorable. He looks like he's a torted harlequin, is he?

I hope bonding goes better when he's older, I recently bonded a pair and I'm so glad to have a bonded pair again, they are so cute to watch.


----------



## ~elmo~ (Jul 25, 2006)

I really enjoyed reading the story and looking atyourgorgeous bunny pics !!!Good luck with the bonding


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2006)

Just wanted to say I love your bunnies! I can tell their personalities just by looking at their pics! They are just too cute.

I hope your bonding continues to go well. I know it can be so frustrating at times, but it is so very worth it in the end!

Cant wait to hear more!

-Haley and the boys


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2006)

Misty and Charlie are beautiful. I hope they eventually get along better! Cookie is a darling, too... I hope he's doing okay without you!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!

MBB - what's a torted Harley as opposed to a regular Harlequin? I'm not good with all the colors etc.

___________
Nadia


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 26, 2006)

A torted harlequin is not a clean colored harlequin. If you know what a tort is, a torted harlequin often has darker brown points on it's ears, nose, etc. A clean harlequin ha snone of this, for instance if it's a clean black japanese harlquin they will be completely orange with no darker points and some black patches.

It seems to be fairly common to have torted harlequins and tris around here, 'm not sure about there.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2006)

I LOVE Charlie! :inlove:

He has the sweetest little face. He makes me talk baby talk when I see his pic!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 26, 2006)

Laura - haha I know what you mean, I think I have only spoken to him in baby talk...

MBB - hmm, in that case he probably is - as you can see from his dark button nose. That's the only darker spot on him though. Ears and the rest of the body fall into the regular color range. Cool - I never knew this.

____________
Nadia
:bunnydance:& :brown-bunny


----------



## cheryl (Aug 1, 2006)

Just looking at Charlie's cute little face makes me go awwwww,he is just adorable,and Misty is just precious,they will make a perfect pair when they are finally bonded,ohh and i just loved your lovely story



cheryl


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 1, 2006)

I have some new pictures! :bunnydance:

My vet won't neuter Charlie until he is at least 5 months, and the waiting is killing me. He sprays pee at Misty every time she goes by his cage - so Misty is constantly covered in pee, the poor thing. He tries to mount everything that comes within a foot of him and he's a nipper - always nipping!! This month cannot go by fast enough.

Neil felt bad about giving Chalie the Snip, but the more pee he sprayed on the walls, the more Neil has joined my camp - counting down the hours!!


Charlie: "Psst, hey baby, over here!"
Misty: "Whateva!"









































Charlie giving me his best "Puullleeaase let me out"






Misty enjoying her hay cube


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 1, 2006)

The pictures aren't showing up for me for some reason.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 1, 2006)

hmm, yeah me either now - I'll get it fixed. 

Edit: I'll fix the other pictures later tonight...

_________
Nadia


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2006)

I can see the pictures.

And they're awesome! Misty is so gorgeous! It's been a while since I've seen pics of her, other than her free-for-all with the boxes. And Charlie is sooooo cute. Congrats! I hope the bonding and his neuter go well!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 1, 2006)

Sweet. That is one striking couple. I can't wait to see cuddling pics.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 29, 2006)

I keep a sketchpad, pencils and a squishy eraseron my bedside table for moments when I need a sketchpad, pencils andsquishy eraser.

About a week ago, I was making the bed and I found my eraser sitting inthe middle of the bed under the blankets. I must haveaccidentally knocked it into bed with me the night before.

Over the last week, I've been noticing the my eraser keeps falling offthe night table onto the floor, or rolling under the bed, and sometimesit would end up under the blankets again.

Last night, I lifted the blankets to get in, and there was that darngrey squishy eraser just sitting there on my side of the bed.So I said to Neil.. "Did you put my eraser here?", to which I got acrazy "What the heck are you talking about" look. So Iexamined it for rabbit teeth, although, no bun is ever really on thebed and definately not on my night table.. so Iput it back onthe night table and went to sleep.

This morning, both Misty and Charlie are out and playing upstairs and Iam down in the living room. The two of them together areT-R-O-U-B-L-E. They find way too much to do in the way ofmischief and I am convinced that Charlie is the ring leader becauseMisty was not half this bad before he showed up.

They were making one hell of a racket. I could hear bunny500's, and leaping, and tearing of paper, and more bunny500's. There was a lot of crashing and banging, which is notunusual (I'm not sure what they crash and bang, but there's always alot of it). 

I journey upstairs to peek in on them. They always hear mecoming up the stairs, so when I get up there, they are the image ofrabbit perfection. Both laying quietly in their room eatingsome hay or napping. This time around, there was nodifference. Both were hanging out quietly, doing a littleself cleaning.

I go into the office to check something on the computer, and I was inthere for about 15 mins. I open the office door to go backdownstairs, and I peek in on them again. This time, I did notcome from downstairs, so they did not hear me coming.

I look into their bedroom, no rabbits...

I look in my bedroom, and this is the set of images

- Charlie isON my night table camouflaged in my stack of books and clothing from the night before.
- Misty is standing on her hind legs ON my bed: alert because shethought she heard something, but it wasn't footsteps coming up thestairs...
- My blankets are messed up
- My grey squishy eraser is sitting ON my bed in front of Misty.

The mystery is solved.

And my eraser has nowbeen placed on my dresser. There is NO way they can get up there... I think...

____________
Nadia
:bunnydance:Misty
:brown-bunnyCharlie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 29, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> And my eraser has nowbeen placed on my dresser. There is NO way they can get up there... I think...




:laugh:I wouldn't put it past them! I love those two, what littletrouble makers! We need some new bonded pictures of them Nadia!:wink


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that made me laugh out loud at work! That's hilarious!!

We definitely need some Misty/Charlie pics.

So is Misty your heart bunny, Nadia?


----------



## Haley (Sep 29, 2006)

I loved your story! I started laughing outloud..you painted a very vivid picture of their adventure with theeraser. I can just see my guys doing the same thing.

They're so clever, arent they?! Mine are the same, perfect angels when I open the door....

So is Charlie neutered now? We need some pics!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 29, 2006)

Misty is Definately my Heart Bun! I love Charlie and Cookie, but she's all mine with her little devious ways.

Charlie is neutered now! Got it done on the 7th of Sept, soit's been 3 weeks and a HUGE difference. He's the sameCharlie minus the pee spraying and the humping my hand, so life isperfect! 

Misty is back to being litter trained (she was peeing and pooping allaround his cage while he was not neutered and being a smelly boy). AndCharlie is peeing more IN the litter instead of on Misty and thesurrounding walls.

He and Misty are 100% bonded now. I caught Misty giving himthe grooming of his life a few days ago - that's the first time I haveseen her groom him.

So things are well with the terrors.

At some point Misty and Charlie took apart my USB cable for my camera,so I hae tons of pictures - I just have to get them onto the computer 

__________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 30, 2006)

LOL!! OH Nadia, that is sooo funny, and createssuch a cute image of the mischief makers. Makes you wonder just howlong they've secretly been doing things behind your back .

I am so pleased that they have bonded together so well - makes life so much easier!

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Oct 22, 2006)

more pics please! it's so funny, misty's windowthing. and charlie, it's so adorable how he tilts his head whilelooking at you. he looks like he's pondering the mysteries of theuniverse. )


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 20, 2006)

New Pictures! I finally got my pictures off my digital camera, so here's the stack..

Soo... the good news is that I realized I do not need a USB cable toget my photos off my memory card because my printer has a digital cardreader.

The bad news is, I had 500 photos on the camera and had to weed throughthem not to bombard you guys with months worth of pics....

So, here are a few of my favorites from the past couple months. 

I realized these are the first real 'together' pictures I will be posting. YAY for bonded bunnies!!!

*Misty-pie*

















*Charlie-pants*
















*Mischief*

I'd like to draw your attention to my baseboards!! This is what they work on all night in their room!






I came home to this disaster one day... it was ALL Misty's doing.






This is what they have done to the underside of my boxspring. And it is also where they sleep everynight... intheir hammocks.






*Snack time*

Sharing. This is before Misty head butts him out of the way.





















*A Little Bit of Cuddling...*



























Annddd... somebunnies got a new and improved cage a few daysago. I took apart their individual cages and made them asuper cage! Notice it has no door.. as there is no point, I don't thinkMisty even knows what a cage is for.






______________
Nadia
:bunnydance:&amp; :brown-bunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 20, 2006)

>




This is just the cutest photo of them _ever!_ :inlove: (packs bunny-napping kit and heads to Canada):run:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't see any of them.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

Ohh wow,your babies are just gorgeous and so adorable!

I just love those snuggle pictures..aww it'sso heartwarming :love

Isn't Charlie just lovely,i love his colouring..it's very pretty 

Umm is that Misty thereunder Charlie :?

:laugh:








cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Nadia, look at your snuggle babies:kiss:They just look so good together - you would never guessthe problems at the beginning 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> They just look so good together


I know,don't they make the most cutest little couple?!!!! :inlove:

What little baby dolls!!



cheryl


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness they're both soooocute!!! I have an 8month old Mini French Lop, I want to gethim a pal. I definately want a Holland Lop, hopefully mybonding goes good...whenever I get a chance to get another.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 21, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


>



Misty, has anyone ever told you how gorgeous you are and how you shouldcome live with me? You can bring Charlie if you want!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 19, 2006)

Neil took these pictures while working in our home office today. 

Misty and Charlie like spending their days (when either of us works athome) sitting in the office figuring out the most trouble they cancause before we catch them. 

I'm sure since it's now noon, they have already been put down for theirnap - Neil learned about nap time the hard way this weekend when he wastrying to work and Misty kept eating the sofa in the office 

This is their favorite thinking spot... they are usually quite miffedwhen I need to use MY OWN laptop bag for laptop carrying purposes. 







One night we accidentally locked Misty in the office, and she thoughtthe laptop bag also made a good litter. Thank goodness it was water(and pee) proof. 

Here is Misty grooming... she is so violent. She usually holds his headdown with one of her front paws... I think she is just about to do thatin this photo. 




_________________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 19, 2006)

hahaha, lol! I love your bunnies and your setup!

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 19, 2006)

FYI - I have limited bandwith on the site whereI host my photos, so because I have so many up now, whenever I postmore, and more than 10 or so people view them - they dissapear for anhour. 

So I am going to try to move my photos somwhere else, but if you evercome onto the blog, and the photos are not showing - they will be up inanother hour..

Silly bandwith...

___________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2006)

Too cute . I love how they have taken over your laptop bag - they even manage to make it look like their own 






Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 20, 2007)

*New Picture new Pictures!!!*


Charlie likes to groom Misty butt first...




















Not sure what she was doing, but it was a cute squishy face...











Sharing secrets...





















Lining up for crasins. Notice how Misty grabs at our hands... so smart..






YUMMY!











And now for some papaya...





















__________________
Nadia
:bunnydance:Misty &amp; :brown-bunnyCharlie


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 20, 2007)

Charlie is just the cutest little pumpkin everand Misty is such a beautiful princess! They are the cutest bunnycouple I have everseen!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2007)

Look at those cute babies - great new pics !

Nadia, I have just re-read this from the beginning, as I remembered thetrouble you had bonding these two, and I am having similar problems. IfPernod takes to Shadow the way Misty has to Charlie, I will be wellpleased 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2007)

They are so adorable! Like two little beautiful stuffed animals or something..I just want to cuddle them both.

Give them kisses from me!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 21, 2007)

Just too cute!!!!!! Charlie is justadorable. I love his markings! Since we got ourbabies from the same breeder, we should see if they have a same mommyor daddy  

P.S. are you going to the Rabbit show in March (In Brooklin, It's Up near Me )?


----------



## Johncdn (Jan 21, 2007)

Not just great looking rabbits, but also great photographs


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 27, 2007)

I found a video of Misty as a baby!!! I was so happy I found this. Why the heck did I not take move video?!

This wasI think day 2 of having her. I could notbelieve how hyper she was. That was my first taste of hercraziness.


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh thats so cute! Holly goes crazylike that too! Bandit is a pretty calm boy. Ishould post some videos I have of them. Definately do thatone day soon!

Oh I also looked at your photos in photobucket, and Holly thinks Charlie is pretty **** cute. Is he single? hehehehehe

Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL - Holly will have to deal with Misty. And I suspect Holly and Charlie are long lost relatives..

________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahaha Yea that could be weird, they might behalf brother and sister of some sort. Guess we'll keep it atfriends hehehehe


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 30, 2007)

Sooo... Charlie ate chocolate, got sick, finallystarting to eat again. Misty, on the same day had her molarstrimmed, stopped eating but has recently started in on the food again.

Two sick bunnies at one time is too much to worry about - I'mexhausted, I don't know how everyone does it. I've been luckyso far that these two have been very healthy (knock on wood).

Now I have another problem. They're un-bonded again. 

When I put them together, Misty was attacking Charlie - charging himand nipping. Charlie was sick and not fightingback. So I kept them apart so she wouldn't pick onhim. Now that he is back to normal, I put them together,Charlie tries to mount her as usual, but now she is fighting back bigtime.

They're circling each other, tails in the air. She'scharging, attacking, nipping, grunting. They're chasing eachother around. She's pooping EVERYWHERE AGAIN!!Argh. This sucks.

Last night Charlie got to be in the cage and Misty got to run around...she spent most of the night ON the cage pooping on his head.They can't be alone together at all because they'll spend the wholetime fighting.

Back to the drawing board I guess. 

Today I think we're all going to go for a car ride and then have some bonding timein the basement. 

____________
Nadia


----------



## naturestee (Mar 30, 2007)

Have you tried covering their scents up with vanilla? Just a thought.

Best of luck! :clover:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 30, 2007)

They both smell like little vanillabeans. I've been rubbing vanilla on them for days hoping itwas the smell of the vets office that was triggering things.No luck...

_________
Naida


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Last night Charlie got to be in the cage and Misty got torun around... she spent most of the night ON the cage pooping on hishead. They can't be alone together at all because they'llspend the whole time fighting.
> ____________
> Nadia




I am sorry but that made me laugh. 

Hope things start working out soon.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2007)

That happened with Wilbur &amp; Jackie, weseparated them for 1 night when one was sick. They ended upfighting it was awful. 

We had one big NIC cage so we had to put Jackie in the small rabbitcage. I was heart broken that she had to be inthere. Both of them justsat around staring at eachother looking sad, but when we kept trying to let them out togetherthey would fight.

The only place they got along was on our bed, so every night for over a month we put them on our bed.

Finally I said to my husband we have to make another NIC cage as itwasn't fair to Jackie to live in this tiny cage. No word oflie the day we finished the second cage they became best buddiesagain. So now they have two big NIC cages to share, they loveit they are usually together but sometimes they are in their own cagelooking at each other, it really is quite cute.

Good Luck

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh No!!! After all that you went through thefirst time, to think you have to start over :banghead. I really feelfor you. On the positive side, at least both are well again.I'll be thinking of you :hug1

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

So, after a week of hard work, my guys are living together again. Misty is still a little snippy, but otherwise, things are back on track. We did lots of bonding time in the basement (neutral territory). Down in the basement, no problem, back upstairs, Misty was back tobeing snappy- pain in the bunny butt.

Now they're at the point where they're together all the time again, but every now and then Misty will chase Charlie across the room.

They spend 90% of their time cuddling though, so I think all is good with the world again.

Tomorrow Neil and I are going to go to the pet store and get Charlie some birthday treats. We realized today is a holiday (Good Friday) and nothing is open. Duh, so we will celebrate Chummy's birthday tomorrow.



___________
Nadia


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a couple photos. These are notbirthday photos, they're "My name is Charlie, I ate Chocolate and now Iam a sick bunny" photos...



This is right after he got home from the vet - poor thing, he was all tired and dopey.









This is him all wrapped up to get some Critical Care and water. He looks so funny.








This is a couple days later... my syringing station (aka coffeetable). Charlie hopped up there on his own to check thingsout and pretend he was watching tv.. I think he might have been tryingto steal the syringe so I couldn't force feed him anymore... excuse themess, it was a hard few days of trying to get him and Misty to eatanything in their path, so I was literally just throwing food on thefloor for them.


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 7, 2007)

How adorable...that is the thing with bunniesthey tend to eat anything and everything. I am constantly runningaround after Fidget getting things out of her path.

Are they back to their normal selves now? I hope they start bondingagain. We tried to bond three piggies but two of them kept fighting sowe had to put a "fence" across the cage so they can see each other butthey still fight when we bring them out so i know what its like...yourworried in case anything happens. 

Hope it all works out xxx


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 8, 2007)

:balloons:BIRTHDAY PICTURES!!!:balloons:



2 guessesfor to what we got him for his birthday...





















Here's the birthday boy












Misty can't be left out of the action of course







Misty making sure everything is up standards






Misty figuring out that the box is for digging







So this is actually funny. They think they are not allowed inthe box because anytime we come into the room, they jump out like "Itwasn't us, we were never in the fun box". 

But this morning we woke up to a grand disaster in theirroom. There was some MAJOR digging happeneing right out theside of the box. haha. They love it! 

Charlie is the better digger, he shovels and THROWS the sand behind himwith his paws - Misty is a lot more delicate about it. Ithink she doesn't want to mess up her fur too much. WhenCharlie digs, it's like hard core BOY digging. haha. SO CUTE!!

This sandbox cost us $12. 
$7 for the tub (it's a under bed storage container - got it from Walmart).
$5 for the sand (it's Play Sand meant for kids sandboxes, so it clean,safe sand - won't hurt them is they give it a taste - which Mistyalready has)

Cheapest birthday present yet - and seems to be the most enjoyable!

______________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 8, 2007)

Now that is just too cute!! What agreat idea! It looks like so much fun for them. I'msure mine would love something like that. Where did you getthe play sand from? I don't know how I'd feel about all themess I'd always have to clean up though hahahaha


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 8, 2007)

Oops, forgot to say - got the play sand from Home Depot - in their gardening section. I always see it there. 

Um.. yeah, the mess is tolerable now because of the novelty, but youare right. The box came with a cover, so I know I can closeit up when I get tired of the cleaning. I am also thinking oflowering the level of the sand to only a few inches. Neilwent a little overboard filling it up, so it's not too hard for them tobe able to shovel it over the sides... 

I am also going to construct a 3 sided cardboard box to put the sandbox in, so when they shovel, it will only really be one side they canshovel it out of, which makes it MUCH cleaner.

__________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh, how great that it looks like they are getting back to normal - what a relief!

AND - they got a SANDPIT :colors::bunnydance:. Don't theyjust love it! We use play sand in ours too, and it was the best thingwe ever bought. Both Pernod and Perry loved it, and we are hopingShadow will too. Do Misty and Charlie dig, then slide forward in thedug up sand with their front paws? So cute!

Give them both a nose rub from me!

Jan


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 8, 2007)

Nadia, I just read your entire blog and have tosay, you have two of the most adorable bunnies ever! I loved readingabout their antics, and so admire the setup you have for them as well.Two very happy, spoiled bunnies and two very wonderful human bunnyslaves! You guys are such great bunny parents...and Charlie and Mistyare just so sweet...:inlove:

Oh, I have a bit of a theory about the unbonding thing...if Charlie wassick, Misty might have rejected him when she sensed/smelled thatsomething was wrong with him. I suspect that with bunnies (and otheranimals too) it is an instinctive reaction dating back to the days ofliving in the wilds. If one animal in a herd is sick, then the otherswill reject, fight, and drive it out in order to protect the remainingmembers. I had a friend once who owned two dogs, and one of them usedto have severe epileptic attacks. A few hours after one particularlyrough seizure, the other dog (his bonded mate) attacked him. By thenext day she was once again okay with him, but I think his seizurecaused his body to smell differently, and the attack itself most likelyscared the other dog as well. Anyway, that's my guess...so maybe Mistysensed the change in Charlie and her instincts kicked in.


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 8, 2007)

The sand pit is a fantastic idea. Thank you Imight have to get one for Fidget for the spare room. She loves it inthere and it will stop her from eating the carpet. Brilliant Idea. Ihope she likes it as much as your two gorgeous bunnies do. 

Happy Birthday to the birthday boy! and Happy easter


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 8, 2007)

Yea I was thinking the same. Put thesandbox in something so the sand is still contained. Idefinately have to get my babies that. They'd loveit!!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, these 2 have such a wonderful life! These pics make me feel like my boys have it bad :shock:
I remember when you first got Misty, and boy has she grown! Charlie isSUCH a handsome boy and was suchhhhh an adorable baby.. my gosh.

I am totally in love with these 2, and they look like they're in thetop 10 most spoiled buns of the world. Thank god you guys beat thatchocolate fight, what a nightmare!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

Aww I love the Birthday pictures! Charlie issuch a cutie,I still wish i'd been able to get hislook-a-like that time....

Oooh I will have to give the sandpit idea a go too, might stop them digging tunnels in the garden:disgust:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 8, 2007)

That sand pit looks brilliant, and a big hit with your two! And look at the cutie birthday boy!:inlove:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! 

Bassetluv - I think your theory is a good one. She rejectedhim the minute he got all sickly and weak. Funny how thatinstinct really kicks in isn't it? Terrorizing him one day,and just fine like nothing ever happened the next.

FlopsnWills - my two are ridiculously spoiled - and I have seen pics ofyour guys - I know your boys have a good deal there too! Myguys just get away with murder because they have a whole house to beterrors in.

The sandpit idea is all due to LuvaBun and bunnys_rule63. Isee how much fun their buns have in the sand, and I HAD to get my guysone too.

Today... I regretted the sandpit just a tad. The mess isincredible. Charliecan dig and throw sand about 6feet - that is his record so far. *sigh* :?

__________
Nadia


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

Uh oh! Your pictures really made me want a sandpit for my girls. But I guess it wouldn't be the best idea for someonewith carpet and small children.....darn!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 9, 2007)

The sand pit is awesome, but I think I'd have to do one like that out on the patio...


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

The digging box has gone into retirement for a few days - it needs a break (and I need a break!).

Charlie's mission was to get all the sand out and as far away from thebox as possible. While this was cute at first... it's not socute now. lol.

We were watching him, and he digs digs digs, then jumps out the box anddigs at all the sand on the floor, then jumps back in the box and digsdigs digs, then jumps out and sorts it all out.... it's too funny.

He started using it as a litter box though (which I suspected theywould). I need to find a way to sift all the pooout. And someone peed in it, so that was when the cover wentonto it last night (after cleaning out the pee sand).

Neil said that this morning, when he woke up and went to check on thebuns, Charlie was just sitting ON the digging box - just sitting on thelid, looking all forlorn.

LOL. Poor Charlie. I took away the best thing that every happened to him. 

I'll probably open it back up today, but I'm trying to figure how I can make them not pee in it... hmm.

__________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> He started using it as a litter box though (which Isuspected they would). I need to find a way to sift all thepoo out. And someone peed in it, so that was when the coverwent onto it last night (after cleaning out the pee sand).




haha. I was afraid of this! I wanted to create one too, but I thought they might just pee in it! 

I love this pic so much:







I dont know if you saw my blog pics of Lucy and Tumnus in the snow box,but they looked exactly like this. Tumnus jumped right in and Lucy wasrunning around testing it.

Great pics!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww, poor Charlie. Bad Mommy, spoiling bunnies fun .

Pernod and Perry both used to sit on the cover of our sandpit - like anunsubtle hint that they wanted 'in'. With their sandpit being outside,I didn't have the problem of the mess. Neither ever pee'd in it, thoughwe did have a few poops to start with, so can't really think ofanything to stop them - sorry!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 11, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> He started using it as a litter box though


Charlie is just marking his territory... afterall, it is his Birthday Present.:balloons:

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

Since Charlie's chocolate scare, he has become the friendliest little bunny! 

It's like he and Misty swapped personalities.Now Mistydoesn't want me to touch her (while she was the one begging for petsall the time) and Charlie won't leave my sideall day long.

I'm thinking Misty might be jealous or somehow we lost a bit of ourbond when I was spending all my time with Charlie... and now Charlieisso much friendlier and open to being cuddledandheld and is hanging out with the humans more.

This could also be because he's a bit older and growing out of histeenage years because to be honest, I notices a similar change in Mistythe moment she hit a year old and come to think of it... this could bethe same thing with Charlie. 

He's growing up and becomming a little more friendly...

I'm loving it -he's sitting on the top of thesofaright behind my shoulder right now with one paw on my shoulder groomingmy ear. lol.

____________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh goodness, how sweet is that ? Charlie is turning in to a little love bug 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 13, 2007)

Aww Charlie the cuddle bun! We need piccies.:wink:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2007)

Nadia, did you come home with another "Bundle of Joy" today? How was the rabbit show? Lots of cute Bunnies?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

haha Susan - NO I didn't. Thankfullythere were not a lot of bunnies for sale there today. I didsee Pam, and was going to go over to say hi, but the 20 minutes we werethere were the 20 minutes she was judging, and super busy, so I neverdid get to talk to her. 

There was a Blue Otter mini rex baby that was for sale, but, it had arunny eye, and I resisted. It was a spunky little girlthough. I was tempted for a moment, but I didn't want to takethe chance with my other two. 

I'll likely just keep my eye open at the humane society... i think if I get another, i want to rescue another one. 



_________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 15, 2007)

Any pictures from the show? :camera


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 15, 2007)

> Neil said that this morning, when he wokeup and went to check on the buns, Charlie was just sitting ON thedigging box - just sitting on the lid, looking all forlorn. LOL. PoorCharlie. I took away the best thing that every happened to him.


aaaawwwww .... poor bunnies! Do you have a place for them to runoutdoors in the nicer weather? Maybe you could restrict the sand box toan outdoor, summertime treat for them. It wouldn't stop them frommessing in it, but you could scoop it the soiled sand and replace it,and then Charlie could fling sand to his heart's content! 

I could just see myself introducing a sand box to Anna...she'd flipout, she would be so happy! LOL As it is she goes nutz when I put herin my garden in the springtime...last year she almost succeeded inconstructing the proverbial 'hole to China'!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah PB - no pictures. I forgot to take my cameraif you can believe it - I'm so bad at remembering until I have alreadyleft the house.

Bassetluv - I have a nice front yard and deck.. the problem is, I havehawks in my area. A lot of them. I hear themscreeching on a daily basis (not so much right nowthough...). I don't like taking them outside because thereare hawks that sometime sit right in the trees behind our house.

Who knew Toronto had so many of them. :?

_____________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Nadia, we have those darn hawks out here inAjax too. I watch out my backyard for then thenandscare them away. Unfortunately i was too late acouple of times and the got a couple of birds. I realize theyhave to eat but I'd rather it not be in my backyard.

We're really careful if we bring Buttercup outside in the summer, weusually only bring him on the deck with the awning opened so so atleast he is hidden from the hawk.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 27, 2007)

SO Misty is not a fat a** anymore. LOL. That's what I started calling my little chunky. She gained a bunch of weight when Charlie came on the scene because she would eat her pellets and then eat his share of pellets also.

So she gained a bit of weight. I cut the pellets down so they were only getting 1/2 the amount and although it's only 1/4 cup between the both of them, they seem to be doing well on it.

Misty has lost some of the weight she gained. I took her in to the vet to have her teeth done, got her weighed and is down from 4.1lbs to 3.7lbs which is way better looking on her and the vet took her off the overweight list.



Nadia & a not so fat Misty


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Nadia how are you and the Babies doing? Need some new pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2007)

Missed the update! Glad to hear your little piggy has lost a little weight 

And yes, we need some more pics!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a bunch on my camera, but have been a lazy butt about getting them on the computer. That will be my goal for this week - some new pictures.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 22, 2007)

So.... 

Neil and I went to the Toronto Humane Society to pet bunnies on Saturday... and we walked out with one.

We've decided to call him Oliver.

We walked by his cage and he stuck his nose up to the bars, so I pet him and he was chinning and licking my hands like he already owned me. Neil took him out of his cage and Oliver (who's name was Almond in the shelter) spent about 15 minutes licking Neil's hands and face... smart bunny cause Neil fell in love with him right away.

We've had him in the spare bedroom in our basement for the last days and a half. He's the happiest little guy ever. Was doing bunny 500s and binkies from the moment he got in there. He's also super affectionate. Was hard to get pictures of him because if I'm on the floor.... he's on top of me.

The shelter said he wasn't very cuddly or affectionate, but boy did they get that wrong. I took a nap on the bed in the spare room, and he spent the whole time on the bed with me cuddled on the pillow beside me and jumping all over the blankets.

He's energetic - all baby bunny energy. Ok enough talk from me - here's the pictures!
































__________________
Nadia
Misty
Charlie
Oliver


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

All I have to say is ADORABLE. Lucky you and Oliver.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Jul 22, 2007)

OH! OH! He is so sweet!!!!! YAY PICTURES!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2007)

Adorable :biggrin2:! 

He looks just like one of the buns that has been sitting in Petco for far too long .


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2007)

Never before has a boy wanted more! Good job, Oliver! :great:


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, he is gorgeous! And I love the name Oliver, it was one I considered for Tumnus.

He is such a lucky little man and it seems like he knows it. So how is Princess Misty reacting to this? Does she know there is an intruder in her home?


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 23, 2007)

He's great Hi, Oliver


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 23, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Wow, he is gorgeous! And I love the name Oliver, it was one I considered for Tumnus.
> 
> He is such a lucky little man and it seems like he knows it. So how is Princess Misty reacting to this? Does she know there is an intruder in her home?



It seems so far that as long as Neil or I don't smell like him, then she's just curious about the smell. When we smell like him, she gets a bit agressive and is charging Charlie a bit... until she realizes it's him and then licks his eyes.

I think if we do it right, it might work out ok. I plan on letting her smell him on various inanimate objects before we actually ever let her see him. That was the mistake we made when we brought Charlie home - she saw us cuddling him and then all hell broke loose.

So the plan is - keep him in quaranteen for another week or so, meanwhile bringing up various things that smell like him. I'm going to find out about getting him neutered at a vet near me (not at my normal vets because they won't neuter before 5 months, but Oliver's testicles have already dropped). 

 Neil and I spent the evening in the spare bedroom reading and Oliver spent the entire time on the bed running and jumping all over us - off roading. Was very funny.

____________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like he has the personality like Pebbles.

Hey, Pebbles is looking for a boyfriend. They would be a good match.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 23, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Looks like he has the personality like Pebbles.
> 
> Hey, Pebbles is looking for a boyfriend. They would be a good match.
> 
> Rainbows!



Very true!! They would make a great looking couple... but that means you'll have to send Pebbles off to live here with us.. are you sure you're willing to do that?

:biggrin2:

_______________
Nadia


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 23, 2007)

He's a doll. shhh, I mean a handsome brut. Lucky guy.Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 23, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> ... but that means you'll have to send Pebbles off to live here with us..


:shock:

No, Oliver has to come here. Besides, Misty would never approve.

Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 23, 2007)

Ohhhhh myyy goodness! 

Does her highness detect anything yet?

Yee haw another cutie to visit. See you guys soon!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 23, 2007)

:shock2:OMG (here comes the baby talk....)what a icle wittle cutie boy!!:inlove::hug:

Nadia I think you win the prize for the cutest rabbits, between Cookie, Misty, Charlie and nowOliverIdon't know how you can leave them alone!:blueribbon:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, Oliver is just adorable, and he looks such a happy little boy. I think he does have a similar shape to Misty when she was younger - very petite .

Sounds like he has made himself right at home straight away, and he couldn't have found a better mommy and daddy 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2007)

So cute! lOVE HIM.


----------



## maomaochiu (Jul 23, 2007)

cuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 24, 2007)

So... it looks like I have yet another trouble bun on my hands. I got bitten a couple times today. 

Apparently it is bad for me to pick his poops up off the floor where he thoughtfully left them to mark my spare bedroom as his own. 

When I run my hands on the floor, he charges and bites. He flinches when we move our hand straight at his head, so I've been doing it slowly, and every time I do, I make sure it's to give him head rubs which he loves, so I'm sure he'll get over that in time.

I smelled like Misty and Charlie when I went down to the room today and he spent about 5 minutes charging and grunting. uh oh. I thought my guys were going to be the trouble.... but maybe it will be Oliver.

So, because I am mean spirited... I brought down one of Misty and Charlie's used litter boxes and plunked it right smack in the middle of "his" territory.

After pooping in it for about 20 minutes, he calmed down.

Oh, and he sprayed pee on me and has been circling me.... this is how it starts, and I'm going to be humped for the next 2 months, I know it. I'm going to pretend he's 5 months when I take him to the vet. LOL. Honestly - he doesn't look 3 months, and the shelter said they *think* he's 3 months.... but I remember what Misty and Charlie looked like at 3 months, and he doesn't have that baby bunny look. He's definately under 6 months I would say, but older than 3. So maybe the vet will neuter him right away.

______________
Nadia


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 24, 2007)

Check his man bits!! If he's got two little packages, take him to the vets!

Tell the vet that you just adopted him from the shelter and he is of unknown age but he has testicles so you want him neutered. 

If he's spraying already, my bet is he's got balls...

--Dawn


----------



## f_j (Jul 24, 2007)

Oliver is adorable! That is so exciting that you got another bunny!! It sounds like that is the type of behaviour that will stop once he's neutered. I'll be interested to hear the progress on trying to bond him to your other two...we've contemplated getting a third, and it will be interesting to hear how your pair does with another bun because my pair seem very similar to yours in personality. Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 24, 2007)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Check his man bits!! If he's got two little packages, take him to the vets!
> 
> Tell the vet that you just adopted him from the shelter and he is of unknown age but he has testicles so you want him neutered.
> 
> ...



Oh he's all ready for the snipping. I checked him out the first day we got him and they're there! I will tell the vets we don't know how old he is because for some reason they insist on them being 5 months. *shrug*. I'm also considering taking him somewhere else, because my regular vet still uses regular stitches that have to be removed and cuts through the abdomen... which I found odd...


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 25, 2007)

Weird. My vet pulls the testicle out the back of the sacks and just puts a bit of glue on the wound. No extra visit to remove stitches. 

Doesn't hurt to call around and see if you can find some other vets. I have a couple of back up vets in case I can't get into my usual vet.

--Dawn


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition Nadia, Oliver is adorable! :adorable:

We need more pictures of him! :biggrin2:

~~~~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok - I started a blog specifically for bonding the 3 of them so that anyone else who need sot reference the struggles of bonding 3 rabbits can do so...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26436&forum_id=6


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I've been away from the site too long. Oliver is so adorable!!!!

Congrats on the new addition to your family. Love the name, and he's so cute!!

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah I would have him snipped if his bits are showing. Call around to other vets as well, going through the abdomen seems to be more invasive and not necessary-they should use dissolvable stiches as well.

When I brought Nigel here from that Chicago rescue they said he was 3 months. He looked at least 4, maybe 5 and his stuff was showing so I booked the appt and it went fine. I think the sooner the better 

Any more pics?


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 22, 2007)

Photos!

Oliver:
















I call this picture "HELLO WORLD!"





Oliver harassing Neil with neck kisses












And the other poopsters


----------



## Haley (Aug 22, 2007)

I forgot how cute Oliver is! In some of those pics his face reminds me of Misty. In some he even looks a lot like my Lucy (especially with the white underbelly).

Do we know what breed he is? Looks like maybe a dwarf mix?

I love this one:






How can you resist that face? 

And Misty and Charlie are looking gorgeous as always. I still think you should put craisins down the aisle at your wedding :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 22, 2007)

Nadia, all of your little babes are so adorable :love:


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 22, 2007)

Awww so adorable!! They're all just so cute as always!

Crystal


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2007)

So cute!

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> I call this picture "HELLO WORLD!"


----------



## f_j (Aug 24, 2007)

Love the new pics! They are going to make an adorable trio! I need more pics of Charlie!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2007)

Great new pics - I love Oliver kissing Neil's neck. You can really see the similarities between him and Misty - maybe that's why she doesn't mind him so much 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

Omg those pictures are stunning! Bravo Nadia, and in the words of Oliver Twist, "please sir, can I have some more?":biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 28, 2007)

So, as I wrote in my bonding blog, we're starting over with the bonding. Things took a turn for the worst when we rushed them and took Oliver upstairs to Misty and Charlie's territory (we were having guests and needed to get Oliver out of the living room). Oliver and Charlie had a fight cause we accidentally opened both their doors at the same time but Oliver is healing up nicely.

Ollie is back down in the living room, and everyone is happy. We're on a bonding break, but I think we're going to start again this week. I was enjoying the end of the poo wars, but I guess I have to start it back up again.

I've also been putting it off for selfish reasons. Oliver and I are pretty much bonded - I spend ALL day with him every day, so he spends a lot of time playing with me and cuddling up next to me on the sofa. I know once I bond them, he'll lose interest (which is what happened with Misty), so I'm biding my time. 



Anyways, I should take some more pictures of the terrors... that will be my task for the week. I might do some fall photos with them.

_______________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Nadia I sent you a pm about a week ago, did you get it?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 28, 2007)

I WANT UPDATES!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, didn't I see you say you got a new camera?:stikpoke


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok I finally got off my lazy butt and uploaded some new pictures to photobucket... so brace yourself for cute!



[align=center]:heartsOLIVER[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:heartsMisty[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]She's standing next to a purple fence here... so the light hitting her is purple.. it looks like I have a purple bunny. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:heartsCharlie[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 2, 2007)

How is it possible that Oliver has gotten CUTER since I saw him????

Great pics, Nad! I bet you'll miss them when you're off on your honeymoon !


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my, are they precious or what! I love them all.

Now, if I tried to get one of these butt shots, they'd get up in a hurry:?. Good one!


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 2, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Now, if I tried to get one of these butt shots, they'd get up in a hurry:?. Good one!



It's hard for me to get a shot of Charlie or Misty because they will get up, but Oliver.... doesn't care one bit. I can go up to him and play with his little feet, yank on his tail, whatever, and he won't budge.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh My Gosh, you have the cutest Babies. I think I can make room for three more.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 2, 2007)

cuuuuuute pics! they are sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh wow, Nadia, they are great pics. They all look so cute, as if butter wouldn't melt (yes, even Misty )

I can understand you waiting to bond them all together - we mere humans cannot match up to the company of another bunny ).

Jan


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 3, 2007)

I just love those pictures, they're way too cute!!

Crystal


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pictures!!:inlove:

Nadia, I keep meaning to ask - what kind of camera do you use? Your pictures are always beautiful!


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Absolutely stunning pictures!!:inlove:
> 
> Nadia, I keep meaning to ask - what kind of camera do you use? Your pictures are always beautiful!



Thanks guys! I have willing subjects...

I'm using a Nikon D70S... but I am still learning how to use it properly.


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2007)

aww I love the new pics! 

I love Misty's face here:






She looks so pitiful, doesnt she? Like shes been put away for life- when we all know shes a princess with a whole room to herself. lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 9, 2007)

This doesn't belong on the 2nd page! Haha. 

That Misty, what a character. Oh, send me Oliver anytime, or Charlie or Misty, but Misty especially.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 9, 2007)

I always thought I was in love with Misty...... then I saw this:






And what on Earth did you do to make this poor bunner so sad?!?! You meanie!


----------



## Roxie (Dec 1, 2007)

ANY UPDATES????????


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 2, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only do you have the most gorgeous bunnies, but you are a wonderful photographer! I love all the pics, but these two have to be my favorites.

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2007)

*Must have! Even Rob agrees!*

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> :heartsCharlie
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> ...


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 4, 2007)

What's the latest on the bonding front?


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 4, 2007)

hehe, thanks guys!

So the latest on the bonding front... now that we are back from our honeymoon, we're seriously going to start the bonding work.

To be honest, I'm a bit selfish. Oliver is the most wonderful snuggle bun on the face of the earth, and neither Misty nor Charlie let me snuggle them anymore since they have each other... so I have been loving Oliver who craves attention all the time.

I've sort of been putting off bonding so I can keep Oliver all to myself.. is that wrong? ah well.

Today I brought Misty and Charlie down to play in the living room where Oliver's cage is located. The first thing Charlie does is spray pee all over Misty... I was hoping that would have been a thing of the past with the neuter, but old habits die hard I guess. After about 2 hours of bunny 500s and binkies on all fronts, they all knocked out and went to sleep.

Charlie tentatively approaches Oliver, but Oliver nips a bit through the bars of hiscage- and Charlie does not respond favorably. Misty and Oliver will sniff each other through the bars, but no one is giving in and being the submissor so far... but so far so good (except for the pee and poo everywhere! ugh). 

I want Oliver's cage out of my living room, so I can have it back.. but at the same time, i don't want to lose him as my cuddle bun. So torn....

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww its not selfish at all. Mr. Tumnus was so much nicer to me before Lucy came along. 

I think as long asOliver gets lots of attention from you he's fine as a single bun. What about just putting him back in the living room?

Oh and we need more pics


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 19, 2007)

... and now that I am no longer a mod, I actually have a small bit of time to update my blog. heheh.







Christmas is coming up and that's a big deal in both Neil's family and mine, so at the moment we're trying to figure out how we are splitting the holidays between the families.... it's causing quite a bit of tension in my house, so I am not too pleased by that one bit. Not really what the holidays are about, but I guess it can't be avoided.




<-- that's exactly what I feel like with this Christmas argument...



I've been spending way too much on presents this year. Actually, it's funny because I haven't spend THAT much of my own money... we have a ton of gift cards we got for the wedding that we never used because we've had our house for 2 years, so we have almost eveything we need for it... so the gift cards have kinda just been sitting around. Well.... I decided to use the gift cards to get Neil a Playstation 3. hahah. Happy Wedding to us!! And Merry Christmas to Neil (cost me nothing!)

The buns are also benifiting. I found this willow ball at the store the other day... no lie, it's bigger than Misty, Charlie and Oliver put together. It's about a 12 inch diameter... it's HUGE. It was at the grocery store (Loblaws in the flower department for anyone in Toronto looking for a good bunny gift). and was only $10. I'm sure they will eat the entire thing in like 2 days... but it's SO BIG. 

So Merry Christmas to everyone. 

I know it totally already feels like winter here (even though Winter doesn't officially start for another couple days..) because there is about 3 feet of snow outside of my door. Thankfully, shovelling snow is one of the tasks I have labelled "boy tasks", so while Neil spent 4 hours on Sunday shovelling snow, I played Mario Galaxy on the Wii for hours. I'll admit... I actually played for *11 hours* on Sunday. My hand was totally cramped and it was the laziest day I have had in FOREVER.(Not to mention the Wii is actually a christmas present to my sister from my brother and I, but I wanted to test it out to make sure it was working ok before we gave it to her.... )

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't know u were no longer a mod?! I've missed a lot I guess. 

I'm definitely going to go and check out Loblaws for that HUGE willow balls. My buns would love it! I need a Charlie fix, we need some new pics. (Although I should talk, I haven't updated in way too long either)

I know the stress of splitting up your time for the Holidays. We do it every year too, but thank goodness this will be our last year of doing that!! YAYY With the Baby comming I always said I would spend Christmas at home when my children were small. So anyone who wants to see us, can come to us next year. Take some of my stress away for sure! So maybe the answer for you guys is Baby time??!! LOL!!!!

Crystal


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 3, 2008)

Soo... I asked Santa for a new point and shoot digital camera that had a video option so that I could take some video of the buns and also so that I had a small light weight camera to take with me on a daily basis as opposed to the DSLR where I had to plan to take that around cause it was so big.

So I got aCanon Powershot SD750. It's a very nice little point and shoot.

Anyway, who cares... on with the video. 

I took one of Misty and Charlie and one with Oliver...


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! Videos!!!! WAyyyyyy too cute. I love them. I gotta do some videos of mine. I loved Misty and Charlie running for their treats. That's just too funny. Mine run for treats too lol

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2008)

aww great videos! Im so glad you can capture videos now- we expect lots of them.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2008)

Nadia, I love the videos! Misty and Charlie are so cute coming for their treats.

Oliver is such a sweetie too. Wantin his pettins.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Soo sweet looking.


----------



## Johncdn (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea, video

And Oliver is getting so big:inlove:


----------



## swanlake (Jan 7, 2008)

wow!! is it just me or are your buns even CUTER in film?? seriously, misty looked gorgous!! i see a future star in the making!


----------



## Haley (Jul 12, 2008)

Nadia....we need an update! How are you all doing?? I miss you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2008)

:yeahthat:

:hug: Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :yeahthat:


x 3


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 13, 2008)

Oliver and I having a little fun today.


----------



## Spring (Sep 13, 2008)

Nadiaa!

LOL! That is so cool! Should give him a pair of sunglasses and some chips and send him out on the poker table!  That has got to be one of the cutest poker faces ever!

Any bonding news at all?


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not going to be bonding him to the other two. 

He had some kind of break out of syphilis (maybe) over the whole summer. The vets never really figured out what it was, and it went away on it's own, but it's not totally gone... he still gets a small scab or two on his cheek every now and then. 

So.. in the interest of not having the other bunnies catch whatever it is he has (in case it's contagious), I've decided not to bond them at all. 

And, Oliver is so happy alone now that he has free run of the main floor. I'm taking his cage away this weekend. 

:biggrin2:

Nadia


----------



## Spring (Sep 13, 2008)

Aww yeah!

That's awesome! What a lucky bunny! Charlie and Misty probably like that better too, not having him in their hair hehe!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 14, 2008)

TOO CUTE!

i think i need some charlie pics though...:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 14, 2008)

Aww! Oliver has talent! Must be horrible to be so spoiled rotten that he doesn't even need a cage any more. Geez that poor bunny.

So the syphilis or whatever isn't causing much problems? Thankfully all of my babies seem to have healed well. I need to ask the vet when it will be save to introduce Jazzy to other rabbits (aka Fey).

Need more pics! Especially of Misty! I <3 Misty!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm teaching him to gamble so he can pay off his vet bills. Someone needs to pull their weight around here.

onder:

The syphilis (or whatever it is) just cleared up one day and hasn't returned. The only thing is a couple small scabs on his cheek, although they've been healing, so I think they're going away too.

Can't wait to see Fey have another friend!! 

I'll have to take some of Misty and Charlie. I have a couple, but nothing too recent. I've been a bad bunny parent...


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2008)

Soo cute! Who knew Oliver was a gamblin' bun? 

Im so glad to hear he's healed and doing better. And yes, we need some pics of Queen Misty and Sir Charlie.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 2, 2008)

So.. since Oliver hasn't been locked in his cage for the past month, I decided to pack the cage away and just let him be a free range bun on the main floor. 

He's been cage free for two weeks.... and the scabs have flared up again. GOOD GOD! I just can't win with this little rabbit. So apparently the solution is he has his cage, but I just don't lock the door. Then he's a happy, symptom free rabbit.

How does one bunny get to rule my life like this?! 

Good thing I love him and he cuddles so much. 



Nad


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh wow Nadia, how strange is that about the scabs?:?Although at least you have found a (albeit strange) solution.

That little guy is lucky he is so cute!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 17, 2009)

New pictures and a quick update 

I decided Oliver needed a little camera time, so we did a quick photo shoot last night - which Oliver wasn't too impressed by until I started bribing him with Frosted Flakes.







Then he was all about taking pictures...










So let's see... the bunnies are all good - healthy and happy and ALL shedding like little fur machines at the moment. 

ullhair:

Misty and Charlie remain my upstairs bunnies and Oliver gets the whole main floor to himself. We've given up on bonding mainly because we're lazy and we still don't know what Oliver's scabs are (which he gets every now and then). 

Charlie and Oliver can spend time together no problem, but as usual, Misty is the DIVA and refuses to share Charlie or be near Oliver without letting him know who's boss. 

:disgust:

I'm just going to let her win that fight since I do enjoy having Oliver all to myself - he's the biggest cuddle bun alive - so I'm not complaining.

As far as me... I'm busy with life (as usual). A million projects on the go, lots of travelling, work work work ...

I've been at my new job for almost a year now and I am still loving it. Thankfully I workfor a bank that was NOT hard hit by all the economic chaos. Had I stayed at IBM - who knows (since they have been cutting staff recently). 

Neil and I spent some time in Florida and the Bahamas last year (instead of having kids). Haha. Every year my mother asks me when I'm going to finally make her a grandmother, and every year I tell her - not this yearmom, instead we're going to *insert travel destination here*. 

This year Neil and I aren't having kids and going to Greece and Turkey instead. Or maybe Australia. We haven't decided yet. 

I have a milestone birthday coming up - the big THREE-OH. God, where did my twenties go?! Actually... I know where they went and they were a rockin' good time. *sigh*. Now I could never keep up with my former self. LOL. Sad isn't it? When you physically know you're on the wrong side of the hill...

Anyways, I just came in to put up the new pictures and I rambled instead. I try to pop in every now and then to catch up - but it's less and less frequent unfortunately. *sigh*. 

I have some more video of the little dudes to put up soon... just have to get around to loading it up on photobucket. 



________________
Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2009)

It's so great to hear from you Nadia!:hug:It sounds like you and the bunnies are doing well. I LOVE those pictures of Oliver. You really do have a gift with the camera - although it must help having such cute models!

Now....how about some Misty and Charlie pictures....:whistling


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi! Harlequin lop greetings from Cinnamon!




Charlie and Cinnamon seem to like white girls.


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad to hear from you! Love the pic of Oliver, so cute.

I also tried a trio with the boys and it didnt work well. I think its difficult for a pair thats been together so long to accept a third. 

Oh and Youre not off the hook- we need some Misty and Charlie pics soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

Yay Nadia! Thanks for the update - we miss you around here 

Oliver looks so cute with the eggs - looks like he is laying on them waiting for them to hatch  Don't blame you for wanting him all to yourself. Glad to hear that Misty hasn't lost the Diva attitude 

I HATED being 30 - no other birthday has seemed as depressing as that one! And I'm totally with you on travelling as opposed to having kids - so many places to see, so little time 

Oh, and I agree with Haley - Misty and Charlie pictures are definitely required!!!

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 10, 2009)

My little Charlie monkey passed away on Sunday. We took him to the vet today adn they're going to do an autopsy since it seems like he got sick and passed away so suddenly. 

Neil wanted to get it done, I was iffy because my worst fear is that they'll come back and it will be something I could have caught or prevented somehow. :-(

The house is very quiet without him. Misty isn't herself yet - she's pretty silent.

We had her down in the living room playing with us and surprisingly she went up to Oliver's cage and laid her head down for him and he licked her. I guess she's pretty desparate for a friend. 

Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh No, Nadia! I'm so very sorry 

Poor Misty. I know she's a little Diva, but she must feel like she needs a bunny shoulder to cry on :cry2.

I can't believe it - he was such a lovely little man.

I'm thinking of you all, and if you need to talk, you can eiter pm or email me.

Jan


----------

